# A question for you archers out there?



## DMEII (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey Y'all,
I know some of you have to be archers, and like myself shoot bows (I shoot a longbow and a recurve) for fun, hunting and at tournements. Well, y'all remember those ethofoam animal targets such as McKenzie animal targets, that they use at "Hunting Tournements"? How many of you have thought it would be neat if they would set up an Orc or a Uruk-Hai, say by Mckenzie, at one of those tournements? Do you reckon that if they offered it for sale on the market it would sell? I personally think it would be neat!! Just a thought I have had.
Dave


----------



## Niniel (Feb 12, 2003)

I think it would be cool!! But they shouldn't make them too big (not life-size), then it would be too easy (or put the target very far away or something).


----------



## Gothmog (Feb 12, 2003)

At one fun shoot at a club I used to belong to we had a large picture of the Preditor that was put up as a target. It was the best target on the course.  

So I think that orcs would make great targets.


----------



## Lantarion (Feb 13, 2003)

I've been shooting a recurve for over a year now, but I recently acquired a longbow from my grandfather; I won't be able to shoot it until the weather becomes a bit warmer though. 
Ha, an Uruk-hai target.. My Tolkienistic side says "Yeah! Down with the Glamhoth!", but my more humanistic side says "What did he ever do to you, you savage archer you!"


----------



## DMEII (Feb 13, 2003)

*Uruk Hai:*

Hey Lanteran,
And if anyone ever asks or asked me what did the poor ole Orc or Uruk Hai ever do to me, I will say, "He and his kind are the mortal enemy of mankind, and their goal in life is to wipe us out! So death to all Orcs and Uruk Hai!!!! There is an arrow for each of them!! Ha!
Dave


----------



## ElvishHellion (Feb 22, 2003)

I just started but that would be kewl


----------



## Lasgalen (Feb 23, 2003)

I haven't shot in a while, but I remember those things (I really hated the turkeys-for me they were the hardest). I don't think there would be much of a market, but it would definitely make a really cool target. I would get off my butt and start practicing again if I had Orcs or Uruk-Hai to shoot at. 

-Lasgalen


----------



## Frodorocks (Feb 28, 2003)

That would be so awesome! But I wouldn't be able to hit it, I'm a terrible archer.


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 1, 2003)

I think that's a very cool idea! I too would drag out my trusty recurve and "Go hunt some Orc!"


----------



## Lantarion (Mar 4, 2003)

What a shameless quote from the movie; shame on you! 
DMEII, I think you set a world record:. nobody has ever mispelled my name as badly as you did!


----------



## Elendil3119 (Mar 4, 2003)

I don't currently have a bow that fits me very well, but if I was in the market for a new target, I'd definitely choose an orc over something else! I wonder if they'd make a cave troll for those of us that can't hit the broad side of a barn...


----------



## JPMaximilian (Dec 1, 2004)

I prefer to hunt real Uruk-hai.


----------

